# Beach night scene



## HoboSyke (Nov 12, 2008)

There was a decent moon in action at the beach promoting some healthy light.. This was taken with the canon EF-S 10-22 @ 10mm - f/9 - 1/2 - ISO1600 and hand held.. I was going for a noisy, painted, dreamy effect..
Comments welcome as always. :meh:


----------



## invisible (Nov 12, 2008)

HoboSyke said:


> I was going for a noisy, painted, dreamy effect..


...and that's exactly what you got. Beautiful.


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 12, 2008)

invisible said:


> ...and that's exactly what you got. Beautiful.


 

Thanks!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Ls3D (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey mate I was out at the beach last night too!  Except I went 30 seconds in the other direction   Can't seem to get the same stars as you...    Also stole a moment form these sleepy heads.

-Shea


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 12, 2008)

Heya Shea!! Sweet shot... I did a few of the moon lastnight as well... gotta love 800mm equivelant..


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 13, 2008)

Heres an extra one..


----------



## jv08 (Nov 14, 2008)

This one is good. I love it!


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 14, 2008)

jv08 said:


> This one is good. I love it!


 


Thanks, I wish i took my tripod so i could hav shot at ISO100.. These werent really meant to be keepers, but they have turned out that way.. 

hERE  is another i did of the moon, but i did get the idea from someone else here. But my lunar path goes in the opposite direction.. :lmao:


----------



## danir (Nov 17, 2008)

The first one is so clean. I love it.

Dani


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 20, 2008)

love the 3 of them. very awesome pictures. love the first deff gave me the dreamy effect.


----------



## HoboSyke (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks fellas, here is another pic of the moon from the same night as the path was taken..


----------

